

Ask HN: How often you have the occasion to see bad written code. - alecszaharia

How often you have the occasion to see bad written code that make you laugh or that make you ask WTF?
======
willvarfar
I see bad code all the time. Some of it is even worse than my own.

I might have laughed or exclaimed WTF? or such once. When I was young and
green.

Now I am just sadly empty.

------
mailarchis
"Any code not written by me is bad code, And if i do write bad code i make it
sure never to look at it again" ---

------
veyron
Every line of code that I've written in a language other than C or x86/amd64
assembly makes me laugh in retrospect. Maybe because every day I learn about
new features in other languages (for example, today I found out about
collections.defaultdict, which would easily have saved me about 100 lines of
code across all of my scripts)

------
stonemetal
I have been programming professionally for about 5 years now. So I would say
every (working) day for the past 5 years.

------
jeggers5
Whenever I'm frustrated with something, bad code just appears on my screen.

------
petervandijck
About as often as I see badly written questions.

------
damncabbage
Every day. My current job involves integrating an old thrown-together system
with a very old thrown-together system.

------
LarryA
Go to just about any programming language tutorial site, you will most likely
see bad code.

